# Digital Audio Coax Splitter



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

How are you doing?

I am using a Motu 4Pre SoundCard which has 4 Input Microphone PreAmps,1 Digital Coax Input, 4 Analog outputs & 1 Digital Coax Output. 

I am using all 4 Microphone Inputs for Loud Speaker Measurements, I cannot use Analog Outputs of the SoundCard back in the Analog Inputs for Reference for the measurement software as i am already using all 4 Microphone Inputs ( 4 microphones for 4 different locations in a room ) of the SoundCard for 4 Measurement Microphones. 

I can only use the Digital Coax Input & Output of the SoundCard. I need to send the Digital Coax Output to the Coax Input of the SoundCard and at the same time send a Split Coax Digital Output to the AES Input of the Power Amplifiers. I am looking a COAX Splitter which can take 1 Digital Coax In and give 2 Identical Digital Coax Outputs. 

Help will be appreciated, i will be grateful to you guys if you can suggest a product which can take 1 Digital Coax In and give 2 Identical Digital Coax Outputs with minimal level drop and phase. 

Thanks and Regards, 

Humayun


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you tried a simple line splitter (a wye)? It's quite possible that could work. You'd be double terminated, but that may not matter. For a digital signal, it will either work or not. There's no effect on the level or phase of the analog signal it's carrying. If a wye doesn't work, you could go to a powered, active splitter. I haven't seen one of these as a product, but if you have any electronic skills, it would be easy to construct. I can attach a schematic if you're interested.


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

I have yet not tried a simple Coax Y Cable. 

It would be great if you can please send me the schematic. 

Hi please check out the link and let me know what you think about this Coax Splitter? www.inday.com/vda-1/vda1.htm


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

this will probably work

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6261&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

I have been looking for a good Coax Y Splitter Cable, I need Male to Male Y Coax Splitter. 

Most of the are Male to Female or Female to Male Y Coax Splitter!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Add one of these to the end of the previous item and you have what you want

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10430&cs_id=1043002&p_id=4122&seq=1&format=2

Since the Y adapter and converter are 75 ohm you should have a problem with SPDIF coax


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Most Radio Shack stores (if you have any in your area) or general electronics shops carry a fair selection of coax adaptors. Checking with them might save you placing an order. Let us know if that won't work for you.


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

RBTO there are no Radio Shack Stores in my City and the general electronic guys don't really stock Pro Audio connectors and stuff!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear you don't have any local electronics shops in your area Humayun. In that case, as previously suggested, Monoprice would be a good choice for an internet dealer. They carry wye cables and adapters. In case a simple wye doesn't work for you, I'm attaching a schematic of an active SPDIF splitter that can be made using a single high-speed CMOS hex inverter and a few additional components. It's best built on a PC board with a ground plane, but a perf board version could work depending on layout. Just be sure to keep everything close and bypass all the power to ground with a 0.1 microfarad capacitor in parallel with a 10 microfarad capacitor at your board (close to the chip). A wall plug 5V supply should work ok if it's regulated. Best to put the finished circuit in a metal enclosure with input and output RCA jacks grounded to the enclosure. The resistor values are 1% and can be obtained at most electronic outlets. Mouser or Digikey are two good on-line suppliers and have all the parts you would need.


----------



## Humayun (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot! RBTO! 

I really appreciate your help. 

Thanks once again!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You're welcome Humayun. Best of luck with your splitting issue.

Addenda: In case you can make use of it, here is a surface mount board pattern and component layout. The board size is 3 x 1 1/2 inches. If you want a ground plane, use double sided board, leave the back foil intact, and drill a via to connect it to the front side ground. All components (except the IDC power connector) are surface mount style. The foil pattern will be rendered at its correct size using 400 dpi.


----------

